# Smoked martini ?



## coyote (May 22, 2008)

could not let beer be the only beverage of choice for smoking.

so, in a small stainless steel bowl put several ice cubes throw in yer olives even the tooth picks..set in smoker on top of cooking grid. let the smoke kiss the cubes and the heat melt them. after 30 minutes to an hour bring out and cool down in ice chest..and prepare to make a 4 cuber. into martini glass, 4 ice cubes,shot of gin.(bombay) some smoked melted ice cubes, gently move glass around to merry up the gin with the other, just get it a little dizzy.then the smoked tooth picks stick those moist green stuffed olives on them and plop them into the glass. easy to replicate. cheers..


----------



## invader q (May 22, 2008)

I love a good martini, and I love smoked food.  Not sure I can bring myself to smoke my martini though.  

I've got a bottle of Hendrick's and a bottle of Magellan.  The Magellan is really interesting.  Smooth, and during the final (4th) distilation, they use blue iris petals to tint the stuff blue.  Makes for a fun looking drink.   

Cheers


----------



## coyote (May 23, 2008)

Invader,

If I remember you are 1 in 100 for the hendricks. I have a bottle at the shack..made three 4 cubers and have never warmed up to it.if you are ever in the area, i will make you one out of it. Magellan, I will keep an eye out for it. beleive I have seen it, but not tried it. Citadel is great also. 
smoked juniper is great..cheers


----------



## coyote (May 29, 2008)

I stand corrected on the 1 in a 100..it is 1 in a 1000 for enjoying the taste of hendricks. made out of cucumbers..I was rooting around in the adult beverage section of the shack last night and found the ole hendricks bottle. updated myself on her..


----------

